# iBook G4 won't read dual layer DVD+R, please help.



## kyiosus (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello,

First off, I have an iBook G4 (the latest one before they were discontinued) and I bought some dual layer DVD+R discs. When I insert them, the iBook makes some noise for about a minute, and then just ejects it.

What's weird is that in System Profiler, under Disc Burnings, it says "DVD Write: -R, -R, -RW, +R, +RW". So I don't understand why it won't read them. Can anyone help me? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## bobw (Jun 25, 2007)

Your iBook doesn't have a Dual Layer drive. Apple didn't put the a Dual Layer in these machines.



> it says "DVD Write: -R, -R, -RW, +R, +RW"



But it doesn't say 'DVD+R DL'


----------

